# Gegen das Angelverbot auf der Seebrücke Schönberger Strand



## Hurricane (8. Januar 2009)

*Angelverbot auf der Seebrücke* 			 			 			 		  		 		 Hallo habe gerade bei der Touristverwaltung angerufen und die meinten das das Angeln von März bis Oktober verboten werden sollte.
Ich bin dabei den Bürgermeister anzurufen da ich schon Jahre da hoch fahre. Da ich sicherlich niht der einzigste bin der da oben angelt und sich eine Wohnung mietet werden die das an den besucherzahlen merken. Am besten jeder von euch der dagegen ist ruft auch erstmal beim Bürgermeister an und beschwert sich.
Tel.: 043443061620 Herr Zurstraßen oder so ähnlich..


bitte schreibt den Ausgang des Telefonates damit das Angeln weiterhin erlaubt wird.


----------



## duck_68 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gegen das Angelverbot auf der Seebrücke Schönberger Strand*

Erfrage doch erst mal den Grund der Sperre - vermutlich angeln dort wärend der warmen Monate ettliche "Kollegen" und lassen ihren Müll liegen, um den sich dann die Stadt kümmern darf... würde mich nicht wundern wenn es so wäre... Habe ähnliches mal auf der Seebrücke in Dahme gesehen.....


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gegen das Angelverbot auf der Seebrücke Schönberger Strand*



Hurricane schrieb:


> ...........Hallo habe gerade bei der Touristverwaltung angerufen und die meinten das das Angeln von *März bis Oktober verboten werden sollte.*



Sollte... sollte... sollte :m

Obwohl... ich wäre dafür. Warum?? Ganz einfach, weil die Seebrücke schon ab 17:00 Uhr von den Anglern besetzt wird und die Urlauber am Brückenkopf sich nicht einmal mehr ausruhen können (gerade für die älteren Touristen wichtig) da alle Bänke von den Anglern in beschlag genommen werden. So gehts nun wirklich nicht... 
Sollen sich die Angler doch an die Angelzeiten halten und schon gibts kein Ärger mit der Touristikverwaltung. 
Die angelzeiten stehen doch gaaaanz groß auf der Hinweistafel am Zugang zur Brücke. Wenn sich nicht dran gehalten wird, selber Schuld.


----------



## Freelander (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gegen das Angelverbot auf der Seebrücke Schönberger Strand*

Das sehe ich genauso,außerdem hat bestimmt jeder Angler im Brückengeländer seine eigen Kerbe(Rutenablage)hinterlassen,meißt die Angler der Osteuropäischen Fraktion,wie mir der damalige Brückenwart erzählt hat.
Bei Sachbeschädigung hört der Spass dann auf.


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gegen das Angelverbot auf der Seebrücke Schönberger Strand*

Nach meiner Meinung gibts es dort garkein grundsätzliches Verbot. Man darf zwar im Winter erst von 1700-0600Uhr angeln aber vorher lohnt es doch eh nicht, oder? Im Sommer darf man noch von 1900-0600 angeln.(Stand 22.12.08)

Mfg HHjung93


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gegen das Angelverbot auf der Seebrücke Schönberger Strand*



Hamburgerjung 93 schrieb:


> Im Sommer darf man noch von 1900-0600 angeln.(Stand 22.12.08)
> 
> Mfg HHjung93



Fast richtig... 1.4. - 1.10. von 20:00 - 06:00 Uhr.... und was suchen dann die Angler schon um 17:00 Uhr dort?? Kannst ja mal im Sommer um 19:00 Uhr auf die Brücke gehen. Dort werden die Ruten quer über die Bänke gelegt, und auch der restliche Kram liegt natürlich auf den Bänken oder davor. Die älteren Touristen die sich gerne mal am Brückenkopf hinsetzen würden können dies dann nicht mehr. Ich hab damals noch gelernt aufzustehen wenn ältere Menschen keinen Sitzplatz haben aber auf der Seebrücke ist es so das den Anglern dort es nicht einmal im Traum einfällt ihre Kisten beiseite zu stellen wenn ältere Mitmenschen dort auftauchen. Geschweige denn sie würden selbst aufstehen...

Und deswegen von mir nochmal... solange die Angler kein Benehmen an den Tag legen (und ja, es ist die Mehrzahl dort) bin ich für ein Angelverbot auf der Seebrücke. 
Oder es sollte generell so sein das Angler mit ihren Geschirr erst ab 20:00 Uhr auf die Brücke dürfern und nicht wie bisher erst um 20:00 Uhr angeln dürfen. Dann gibts auch diese "Spacken" nicht mehr die mit ihren Ruten die Bänke belegen.


----------



## Hechtpeter (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gegen das Angelverbot auf der Seebrücke Schönberger Strand*

Dann ist es eben so.....

Einige versauen es für alle.....

Beste Beispiele:

Kiel Heringsangeln

Fehmarn Ost-bzw. Westmole

diverse Seebrücken

Aktionen bringen immer Reaktionen , so bitter das ist.....


----------

